# Mr. Clean Auto Dry Car Wash ???



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

I couldn't find this in a search and I hope I'm in the right section.

I just saw the commercial on TV and looked for it online, and it seems like it works.

Just curious if anyone else here tried it yet.

And... Even if the water is filtered and free of salts/metals/etc would it be possible for dust in the air to leave water marks? I live near a busy street and seems like there is a lot of dust. On a BMW forum, that popped up searching on google, said that you can start driving right after and still leave no spots when the water evaporates.

http://bmwboard.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3297


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen the commercial and I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i have it, and for me it works just like the commercial.

here some tips on using it: 
1. you must get all of the soap off the car so the filtered water will dry correctly, if not you will get some weird streaks.
2 when using the autodry thing the soap really digs deep and gets ALL the dirt out so when your done you sponge or whatever will be black when done, so it gonna need a good cleaning when your done.

other than that the car drys quickly and , you can drive the car around to speed it up and it will still dry right.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

when I took my car to the dealer ship they asked me if they can try it on mine and it worked with no streaking but after that I kinda screwed it up cause I buffed out some scratches with rubbing compound but yes it seemed to work


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...it like defies that laws of physics...wait, no it doesnt..

anyways, ill proolly go but one now, cause if it DOES work, ill be happy to save time by not drying


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Yea, it sounds really good.

But how much are the refill for the soap and filter? It's like one of those "once you're hooked, you're hooked" thing, cause it doesn't sound like any other soap or filter will work with it.

I'll probably get one anyway, hate looking around the house for clean, lint free towels to dry car with. That and mom spaz's when I accidently use a good towel. hahaha


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> Yea, it sounds really good.
> 
> But how much are the refill for the soap and filter? It's like one of those "once you're hooked, you're hooked" thing, cause it doesn't sound like any other soap or filter will work with it.


thats the one thing that sucks about it.. the refill soap and filter together costs $10 for about 10 more uses .. but if you think about it its not that bad even if you wash you car 2-3 times a month

.. i also tried using it with other soap (but not inside the thing) and somehow it makes the autodry part a little less effective

one more thing . . i tried it on my sisters black car and it actually gets the black color clean, no more rushing to dry the car b4 the black paint cooks


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i dunno.. im still a fan of the good ol california water blade, and Chamie rag... with mcguiars soap... or Blue coral.. then finish it off with some mc guiars ID tech wax.. and top it off with gold class...... Only for it to rain freaking the next day


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> i dunno.. im still a fan of the good ol california water blade, and Chamie rag... with mcguiars soap... or Blue coral.. then finish it off with some mc guiars ID tech wax.. and top it off with gold class...... Only for it to rain freaking the next day


I guess it's hard to believe or accept until I try it... hahaha

But one thing I've read that is true... If you missed a spot, instead of rubbing the dirt on the drying process and scratching the paint, you wait for it to dry on its own and you see the missed spot and wash it again. No chance to scratching is nice.


----------

